
Rollup now has code-splitting and we need your help - rich_harris
https://medium.com/rollup/rollup-now-has-code-splitting-and-we-need-your-help-46defd901c82
======
cvburgess
I love that there is a real effort for open source projects to seek
distributed funding from the people getting benefit from all the hard work the
contributors do. I don't have to buy a license, but I can support the projects
I use regularly and it feels like the best of both worlds. I do wonder how
sustainable funding will impact the rate of change in the Open Source /
Javascript community. If you are actively investing in a project are you less
likely to replace it as quickly with "the next thing" or volunteer to improve
the tools that you are already using and donating to? It will be interesting
to see!

~~~
legostormtroopr
I really don’t like this attempt to seek donations for open source projects.

As an employee I don’t want to donate my wage for tools I need for work. I
would pay for a certification that demonstrates my knowledge.

As a business owner, I can’t donate to something without a clear business
case. I can pay for certification because I can use that for promotion and as
I recently found out having employees certified can reduce insurance costs.

Open-source needs to learn how to work with business if it wants to not have
to beg for donations. But I think a lot of the people who run open-source
projects enjoy the piety that comes with begging for their noble projects
survival.

------
robpalmer
Rollup's strength is its simplicity and focus.

It splits a fine-grained module graph into coarse-grained vanilla ES modules
with zero duplication across fragments and no artificial overheads, e.g. no
wrapping internal modules inside functions, and no runtime loader
infrastructure.

A simple idea done well.

------
styfle
One thing about open collective is that some packages are starting to include
a post-install script that says "please donate via open collective".

For example, installing my react boilerplate package would install the
bundlesize package as a dependency which would then show a prompt to donate
via opencollective but not to my project, but rather the bundlesize project.

It has since been removed[0] but it is kind of misleading.

[0]:
[https://github.com/siddharthkp/bundlesize/issues/167](https://github.com/siddharthkp/bundlesize/issues/167)

------
zawerf
Random and specific issue, does anyone know the current status of tree-shaking
in three.js? There was some issue with not being able to shake through
Object.defineProperty:
[https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/issues/10711](https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/issues/10711)

~~~
mlsarecmg
This is how we are doing it in webpack, i think rollup can alias as well:

webpack.config.js

    
    
        alias: {
            three$: path.resolve('./three.js')
        }
    

and a local copy of three.js

    
    
        // Only export the things that are actually needed, cut out everything else
    
        export { WebGLRenderer } from 'three/src/renderers/WebGLRenderer.js';
        export { ShaderLib } from 'three/src/renderers/shaders/ShaderLib.js';
        export { UniformsLib } from 'three/src/renderers/shaders/UniformsLib.js';
        ...

------
coreyoconnor
"Rollup is a module builder" and here's a link to the main page:
[https://rollupjs.org/guide/en](https://rollupjs.org/guide/en)

(Which is mentioned nowhere in that announcement.)

~~~
rich_harris
That's a good point! Updated the first line of the post, thanks

------
mstijak
Rollup is great for bundling libraries. I'm looking forward to trying it for
bundling apps.

